# Tortoise deaths underscore Murray's ecological disaster



## herptrader (Jul 14, 2008)

*Published: July 14, 2008* 
*Source: The Age (on line)

*http://www.theage.com.au/national/t...urrays-ecological-disaster-20080713-3ejc.html


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw that on TV,.it was bloody awful the poor things were weighed down by the build up and some couldnt even walk , people were trying their best to help the turtles by scraping the stuff off but to no avail as it comes back ...the government needs to do something about it quickly.....


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

Bit late.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 14, 2008)

its never to late drazzy , as there are still turtles alive that need help.......giving up wont get it sorted either


----------



## herptrader (Jul 14, 2008)

I was trying to find out a bit more about the species involved. As far as I can tell the bristleworm is Flabelligera mundata but I could not find any good pictures of the species. I think I know what the worms look like, sort of a white rocky build up of tubes about 1mm internal diameter. (The tubes being what the worm lives in.)

They interviewed a guy on AM (ABC radio) who said that he would place affected animals in fresh water which quickly killed the worms and then "ground off" the tubes which were the real cause of the problem.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a national disgrace!!


----------



## oddball (Jul 14, 2008)

Why aren't they doing something NOW?
Please don't tell me those lecharous high and mighties are still sitting around a table debating wether or not they should, or arguing over which company they will pay to do it.

For once I wish they would put the good of our country and wildlife over beaurocracy,


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

i heard about that and there is another thread with pics of some.It is so upsetting 2 here about how many turtles are dying.


----------



## pedro (Jul 14, 2008)

Such ineptitude & greed !


----------



## kakariki (Jul 14, 2008)

This is what we have doing for the past 4 months! See my thread.. Turtles of the Lake.. I'll bump it!


----------



## herptrader (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow - well done!

I would love to see some of you picks get up in the main stream media... it might help move some things along!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-other-reptiles/turtles-of-the-lake-82720



kakariki said:


> This is what we have doing for the past 4 months! See my thread.. Turtles of the Lake.. I'll bump it!


----------



## kakariki (Jul 14, 2008)

There has been news crews here to see what we are doing. So far channel 10 news [ Milang campus won a $2000 environment award from Ch 10 for their work! ], channel 2 news, TTN, which is a a kids news program & Sixty Minutes. It's a big job made easier by the wonderful kids at the local school!


----------

